
How Does XRP Provide Instant Liquidity? - briggsrhg
https://achainofblocks.com/2018/08/13/what-is-ripple-use-xrp-instant-liquidity-crypto-2019/
======
martindale
XRP is created from thin air, same as the fiat a cryptocurrency is supposed to
replace. That's how it provides "Instant Liquidity".

------
briggsr
Good article, succinct and accurate info. Only thing though with the end where
banking will adopt Ripple software but not use the native asset imo is very
unlikely. It's also constantly used as FUD. Banking will certainly leverage
the native asset to get real time gross settlement. Which as far as I'm aware
is only available when you use XRP. So for a financial institution to pass on
that is just not going to happen.

~~~
theamk
I really, really hope that XRP is not adopted.

At least US government uses monetary policies for the benefit the country (not
saying it is always successful, but it is trying), has some responsibility to
the voters, and a whole system of checks.

Now giving all that power to a commercial corporation whose only goal is to
"earn money"? Artificially creating megacors from cybepunk stories? Please no.

